# Takashi Uchiyama Vs Jomthong Chuwatana set for May 6th!...AKA "Oi Flea!"



## boxing prospect (Jan 29, 2013)

> Over the last few weeks we'd been hearing a very strong rumour that WBA Super Featherweight "super" champion Takashi Uchiyama (22-0-1, 18) would be defending his title against unbeaten Thai Jomthong Chuwatana (9-0, 4). Today that bout was officially announced as being Uchiyama's 10th world title defence and the first world title shot for the talent Jomthong, a Muay Thai-boxing dual sport specialist.
> 
> Although Jomthong's record may not show it he's a highly experienced fighter who has a huge wealth of experience in Muay Thai as well as his 9 professional boxing bouts. Those 9 bouts have been tougher than the same amount of fights for a typical fighter with Jomthong already holding notable wins over Dong Hyuk Kim, Ronald Pontillas and, most recently, Daiki Kaneko.
> 
> ...


http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/takashi-uchiyama-vs-jomthong-chuwatana-announced-for-may-6th


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

MY BOY!!!!

Get in! Jomthong's coming out party :happy


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Just when we thought May is gonna be totally eventless, Thong and KO Dynamite prove us wrong!

- Prediction: Blooooooooooood!!!


----------



## hit him in the head (Jun 24, 2014)

Taguchi will defend his WBA Light Flyweight title on the same show against Kwanthai


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> MY BOY!!!!





Kingboxer said:


> Kill. Kill. Kill.


It's haradafuckin' on.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> It's haradafuckin' on.


This a real good match up.

I haven't seen Jomthong-Kaneko yet (a quick search on google shows me that it's online so I'll get to that later) but from what I've read Jomthong looked good despite the weight problems. Uchiyama hasn't been looking too spectacular these last few years, he's getting up there in age and inactivity hasn't been helping. I think he may be there for the taking.

I like Uchiyama but I like Jomthong's mission of becoming elite in both boxing and kickfighting more. I'm pulling for Chuwattana here.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Kingboxer said:


> I like Uchiyama but I like Jomthong's mission of becoming elite in both boxing and kickfighting more. I'm pulling for Chuwattana here.


Jomthong has fought 3 times already since he beat Kaneko.



Kingboxer said:


> I haven't seen Jomthong-Kaneko yet (a quick search on google shows me that it's online so I'll get to that later) but from what I've read Jomthong looked good despite the weight problems. Uchiyama hasn't been looking too spectacular these last few years, he's getting up there in age and inactivity hasn't been helping. I think he may be there for the taking.


He's one step away from entering the P4P.

If you're interested:



Lester1583 said:


> Having finally watched Jomthong - Kaneko, I have to say I like Thong, even if I'm not overly impressed with him.
> 
> I have mixed feelings about his performance against Kaneko.
> 
> ...





Lester1583 said:


> Thong does have that Payakaroon's upperbody slickness.
> At one point of the Kaneko fight he used his legs for defense and he looked pretty good at it actually - like the fighter who knows what to do with his feet just not interested in using this style on a permanent basis.
> 
> Not only he did look mature - he looked like a fighter who already hit his peak - which might be a possibility considering, he unlike guys with extensive amateur careers Loma or Gena, has been fighting pro for years now.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Jomthong has fought 3 times already since he beat Kaneko.
> 
> He's one step away from entering the P4P.
> 
> If you're interested:


Just finished watching the fight (Thong was made to work every round but he won it fairly wide imo) and these posts are absolutely spot on.

Jomthong doesn't look like he posses KO power nor does he look the fastest of hand, foot and reflexes, but he more than makes up for it with well rounded boxing ability, incredible poise, good sense of timing and defensive awareness, along with what looks like an iron beard.

Like you said, the kid is looking to be the class of Thailand with the way he's going, if not already.


----------



## hit him in the head (Jun 24, 2014)

Not concussion power but solid power. The sort that swells you rather than KO's you, what he did to the Korean kid was nasty.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Kingboxer said:


> incredible poise, good sense of timing and defensive awareness, along with what looks like an iron beard.


Thong got dropped in the previous fight with Nakama though - it was a legit knockdown.

Recuperated well and didn't look shaken mentally one bit.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Thong got dropped in the previous fight with Nakama though - it was a legit knockdown.
> 
> Recuperated well and didn't look shaken mentally one bit.


Proper flash knockdown though.

Known for his iron chin in old Siam.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Kingboxer said:


> the class of Thailand





Flea Man said:


> iron chin in old Siam.


Jomthong had to drop 27 pounds for the Uchiyama fight.:scaredas:


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not too impressed with Chuwatana to be honest. For the amount of fights he's had as a boxer, he's pretty solid, but I still feel like he's not in Uchiyama's league and we'll see the Uchiyama of old come back since he'll actually be fighting more than once this year. Not an easy fight for either, but I think Uchiyama will do what I thought Kaneko should have done and take a clear, but competitive decision.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Pork N Chili said:


> he's not in Uchiyama's league


KO Dynamite is declining though.

Miura dim-makked Uchiyama in that fight - hence the reason Uchiyama didn't look the same since 2013.

And Thong's got that ancient Thai warrior spirit.

Uchiyama is fearless but even he knows Thong is unbreakable.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Where can I watch this? Uchiyama is the man.
@Lester1583

This is just one of many fights this month that will be better than last nights "fight of the century".


----------



## hit him in the head (Jun 24, 2014)

TV Tokyo for Japanese telecast or Thai channel 3 for the Thai broadcast


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> This is just one of many fights this month that will be better than last nights "fight of the century".


Short preview:





At 0:33 the poor guy spits his balls out after Uchiyama's punch!
At 0:59 Jomthong kills some taibo-lover with a single blow! His intensines literally exploded along with his brain and anus!

Thong said: Uchiyama, prepare to eat steel!
KO Dynamite said: One right hand and you're dead, Thong Po!

Uchiyama has been living in an underwater cave for 7 straight weeks in preparation for this fight.
Jomthong has been sparring elephants and taking tiger blood showers.

This is madness!!!

The fight has already been banned in all countries except Tyson Fury's camp.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Short preview:


Yeah, I lost it at 2:22 when they started getting all anime with Taguchi ahaha.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Short preview:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am fucking pumped!! :ibutt


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Short preview:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lo:


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

- You're dying.
- You will die.
- I will live forever.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

This is going to be great :ibutt


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

- No mercy.
- Death awaits you.


----------



## hit him in the head (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice to see genuine interest in this one


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Sent Jomthong a good luck message. After the Kaneko fight I was certain he would batter Uchiyama and I'm sticking with that.

8th round TKO, the belt, and a top 15 P4P ranking. 

Jomthong>>>> Rigo


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Stream here apparently http://t.co/yZyTAD5spH


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

@Flea Man, you are an MVP


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

:good


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sadly stream doesnt work very well.
You guys have some japanese stream?


----------



## hit him in the head (Jun 24, 2014)

LuckyLuke said:


> Sadly stream doesnt work very well.
> You guys have some japanese stream?


Japanese TV is on delay


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Sadly stream doesnt work very well.
> You guys have some japanese stream?


My mate is watching it, says it's fine.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Uchiyama gonna blast this fool.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

the thai stream posted by flea is working, although right now the boxing hasnt started yet... according the BadLeftHook it starts in a hour...


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Here's another site according to the link Flea posted it should be on that True4U channel just click on it but for me both links work

http://www.adintrend.com/hd/ch23


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Is it over already? I'm seeing their news right now.

The link posted by @PivotPunch is the one that worked for me.


----------



## hit him in the head (Jun 24, 2014)

That was Jomthong vs Kaneko!


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

It's starting! Shit is getting real.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

It's starting isn't it


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

WAR JOMTHONG!

But good luck to Uchiyama too.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

That stream works on my phone, brilliant.

Locking myself away in the shitter at work.


----------



## hit him in the head (Jun 24, 2014)

Just been told the Taguchi fight has finished, so it seems we're not getting that one here.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Would be nice to get some undercard appetizers but i'm not complaining. :lol:

War Uchiyama!!!

I'm going against you this time @Flea Man


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

hit him in the head said:


> Just been told the Taguchi fight has finished, so it seems we're not getting that one here.


Was on another channel in Thailand. Couldn't find a stream for that, sorry mate.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Wickio said:


> That stream works on my phone, brilliant.
> 
> Locking myself away in the shitter at work.


:lol:


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

War Uchiyama :ibutt


----------



## hit him in the head (Jun 24, 2014)

Ah, that's good we'll get it on YouTube shortly then


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I hate it when they do national anthems, but it's probably a good thing I hear what the Thai one is :lol:


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

It's always refreshing to see the champion ahead in all ceremonies compared to being announced last etc. as they do elsewhere.

I love Japan.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I hate it when they do national anthems, but it's probably a good thing I hear what the Thai one is :lol:


Respect the King at all times mate!


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I hate it when they do national anthems, but it's probably a good thing I hear what the Thai one is :lol:


I love Thai national anthem. Barely a minute long so wouldn't exactly ruin your mood watching.


----------



## hit him in the head (Jun 24, 2014)

Thai anthem and Russian anthem are great


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Did I just hear a Thai version of Auld lang syne?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Respect the King at all times mate!


No fucking doubt. Yellow shirt day is a mental concept to me!


----------



## hit him in the head (Jun 24, 2014)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Did I just hear a Thai version of Auld lang syne?


Yes... Yes you did!


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

What is this commercial break? Where is the fight?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Haha, what is going on here?


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

DaFuck


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

No idea


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Haha, what is going on here?


I'm Mick Chambers.


----------



## farfan (May 6, 2015)

are you MOTHERFUCKING KIDDING ME ?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

What's happening?!!?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone with a link!? The two Thai one's posted are not showing the boxing...?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

what a time for my stream to crash....


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I'm Mick Chambers.


I'm Mark McLachlan.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

This is better than boxing anyway. Very interesting.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wickio said:


> I'm Mark MacLachlan.


He doesn't go by Mark anymore :lol:


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> What's happening?!!?


I'm squatted drop-trou watching Thai business ads.


----------



## farfan (May 6, 2015)

i knew that High definition perfect stream was too good to be true :cry


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

http://t.co/5VHntqldqJ ???


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This is fucking ridiculous btw. What is happening right now. I opted NOT to go to a thai boxing match so I could watch this :lol:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Wickio said:


> I'm squatted drop-trou watching Thai business ads.


:lol:


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> http://t.co/5VHntqldqJ ???


It's like the government propaganda took the fight hostage man.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> http://t.co/5VHntqldqJ ???


That's showing the same shit... WHAT IS HAPPENING!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> http://t.co/5VHntqldqJ ???


Just showing two guys talking in a train station for me :think


----------



## kainissobra (Mar 18, 2015)

What the hell man. I don't care about trains.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Why the fuck are all the channels in thailand talking about trains?


----------



## farfan (May 6, 2015)

maybe they don't have the right to show the fight live ? they'll probably air it just after it finishes in japan ?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Literally every Thai stream shwos the guy in the train station I'm beyond pissed


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

It's over, hope they show the fight now.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

http://t.co/8Zq72HgcqI ????


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

There's that fucking Auld lang syne again.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

farfan said:


> maybe they don't have the right to show the fight live ? they'll probably air it just after it finishes in japan ?


It's delayed in Japan anyway.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Stream working again!


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah it's delayed alright. :lol:


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## boxing prospect (Jan 29, 2013)

Better late than never!


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Now it's beginning for real


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Bollocks.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

boxing returned...


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

WAR!!!

And oh yeah, happy bday to me. :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

So I guess the fight didn't last too long, and going by Flea's response I guess Jomthong got sparked?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Seeing as Jomthong was rocked in that first I guess I was right :lol:


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Uchiyama absolutely wrecking this lad.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Sizzling round one.

Jomthong got some licks in too.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

That 1st round was way better than the whole MayPac affair...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Uchiyama KO2. Wow. Sorry flea!


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

What a knockout.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Ohhhh ktfo!


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Damn!

KO Dynamite is still Da Man!


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow :lol:


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

KO Dynamite!!! :ibutt


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Uchiyama looked like he has a shotgun and blew it on Jomthong's noggin.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

First time Jomthong has ever been stopped in hundreds of pro bouts.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

dkos said:


> KO Dynamite!!! :ibutt


Uchiyama is a fucking boss. Gonna try and get over to watch him fight soon.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Damn!


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Bring on Barthelemy godammit!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

KO of the year?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Chacal said:


> KO of the year?


So far, for me.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> KO of the year?


Considering the level of chin, yes.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Uchiyama ain't as past prime as I thought he was for sure.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Kingboxer said:


> along with what looks like an iron beard.


Well, shit...


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Kingboxer said:


> Well, shit...


It is iron. _That_ is how hard Uchiyama hits!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

why no replay yet?!


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Bring on Barthelemy godammit!


Uchiyama would snap his pencil neck. Miura 2 is where it's at.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

So apprently they will cook up the rematch between 2 Takashi's.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Mmmmm, they're hyping Uchiyama-Miura II. 

Would love to see that.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Mmmmm, they're hyping Uchiyama-Miura II.
> 
> Would love to see that.


Has to happen. I'll come to Japan with you and your mrs for it


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Mmmmm, they're hyping Uchiyama-Miura II.
> 
> Would love to see that.


YES!!!!!!!!!! One of the best fights to make in boxing.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Flea Man said:


>


Not gonna lie to you - feel sorry for Thong.

But there's no shame in losing to such a gallant samurai warrior as Uchiyama.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Has to happen. I'll come to Japan with you and your mrs for it


Will definitely see how many I can get on the flight. I think along with the her and myself, we can take another 2 or 3 people on a flight, but we might need to go via somewhere else since Virgin stopped the Japan route.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!! One of the best fights to make in boxing.


Definitely, mate. Fancy a tour to the east?


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Now to wait the video of that KO making it to the tube...


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Chacal said:


> KO of the year?


So far probably.

Palacios has never been stopped before and was a decent contender.

The rest are of lower quality.

Blew away easily the bloated hugfest that was Pacweather.

KO Dynamite reigns.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Uchiyama is a fucking boss. Gonna try and get over to watch him fight soon.


Well it's no secret that Uchiyama is my favourite active fighter, so I hope I'll get to see him live one day as well.

TBH, I'd be happy watching any boxing at the Korakuen Hall :yep


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

dkos said:


> Well it's no secret that Uchiyama is my favourite active fighter, so I hope I'll get to see him live one day as well.
> 
> TBH, I'd be happy watching any boxing at the Korakuen Hall :yep


I'll try and get over as many people as I can. My missus is a Japanese cabin crew member so we should be able to get cheap flights. I went return to Tokyo for less that a hundred quid last year. :yep The only issue is that Virgin suspended the route earlier this year.

Korakuen is an awesome venue, man. I was there last April and it's the best venue I've seen.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Wickio said:


> I'll try and get over as many people as I can. My missus is a Japanese cabin crew member so we should be able to get cheap flights. I went return to Tokyo for less that a hundred quid last year. :yep The only issue is that Virgin suspended the route earlier this year.
> 
> Korakuen is an awesome venue, man. I was there last April and it's the best venue I've seen.


If it can be done for that sorta money, fuck yeah I'm in!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Wickio said:


> I'll try and get over as many people as I can. My missus is a Japanese cabin crew member so we should be able to get cheap flights. I went return to Tokyo for less that a hundred quid last year. :yep The only issue is that Virgin suspended the route earlier this year.
> 
> Korakuen is an awesome venue, man. I was there last April and it's the best venue I've seen.


Less than Â£100!? The best value route I've seen (for me at least, being up north) was something like Â£600 and that included a stop-off in Amsterdam (airline is KLM). And I thought that was a decent price... :yep


----------



## farfan (May 6, 2015)

any video of the KO ?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> If it can be done for that sorta money, fuck yeah I'm in!


We would all have to wear Uchiyama variants of this t-shirt:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

dkos said:


> Less than Â£100!? The best value route I've seen (for me at least, being up north) was something like Â£600 and that included a stop-off in Amsterdam (airline is KLM). And I thought that was a decent price... :yep


Depends on the time of year, but I flew there with Lufthansa for just over Â£300 last year with a stop each way in Germany. Saw there were a lot of good offers from Manchester at the time too. Best value times to fly seem to be April and October, which are incidentally two of the best times to see Japan.

Now the route has ceased to Tokyo though, we'd have to go via Hong Kong or somewhere and get a cheap connecting flight if we were to use Virgin.

But yeah, I get that price year round. It's pretty cushty, I won't lie! Off to San Francisco for a few nights on Sunday for about Â£80. :yep


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

dkos said:


> We would all have to wear Uchiyama variants of this t-shirt:


:lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

:sad5

What a good time I found to be asleep.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Depends on the time of year, but I flew there with Lufthansa for just over Â£300 last year with a stop each way in Germany. Saw there were a lot of good offers from Manchester at the time too. Best value times to fly seem to be April and October, which are incidentally two of the best times to see Japan.
> 
> Now the route has ceased to Tokyo though, we'd have to go via Hong Kong or somewhere and get a cheap connecting flight if we were to use Virgin.
> 
> But yeah, I get that price year round. It's pretty cushty, I won't lie! Off to San Francisco for a few nights on Sunday for about Â£80. :yep


Costs me more to go to London on the train you jammy bastard :lol:

But yeah, I'd definitely be up for a budget trip to Japan if the opportunity presents itself :good


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

dkos said:


> Costs me more to go to London on the train you jammy bastard :lol:
> 
> But yeah, I'd definitely be up for a budget trip to Japan if the opportunity presents itself :good


Sorry, mate. :lol:

Let's keep an eye on the dates and see if we can sort something out. You'd likely be able to see a couple of shows out there, Korakuen seems to have events on all the time.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

So where can I watch the fight? It hasn't been posted to YouTube yet. I saw Boxrec and Uchiyama TKO 2'd him.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

The agony of Jomthong and the triumph of Uchiyama:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> The agony of Jomthong anf the triumph of Uchiyama:


That spacing boy, outclassed in everyway


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> The agony of Jomthong and the triumph of Uchiyama:


Thats was such an odd (but class) KO. Ive seen quite a few delayed reaction KO's, especially with bodyshots, but ive never seen a fighter have a delayed reaction to a shot and then be completely sparked out from it.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> The agony of Jomthong and the triumph of Uchiyama:


Jomthong got predictable constantly slipping to his left, once Uchiyama picked on it and aimed his right a little lower, boom! Thong ducks straight into unconciousness. Brutal.

Awesome stuff from Uchiyama, that's how you shut up all the talk of being on the slide. Hopefully we see Jomthong back under boxing rules again, that was a tough loss but I could still see him do some things in the sport.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Michael said:


> Thats was such an odd (but class) KO. Ive seen quite a few delayed reaction KO's, especially with bodyshots, but ive never seen a fighter have a delayed reaction to a shot and then be completely sparked out from it.


Check out Shibata vs. Clemente Sanchez.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Michael said:


> ive never seen a fighter have a delayed reaction to a shot and then be completely sparked out from it.


Watch Khaokor vs Luisito Espinosa.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Watch Khaokor vs Luisito Espinosa.


Fuck off.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Jomthong has a hell of a chin. He took an absolute atomic bomb to the face in the first. I went "oh, shit!" when I heard that big impact. Wow, here I was going with what everyone was saying that Uchiyama is on the downslide :lol:.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

The thai looked pretty bad. Bad defense and pretty slow. First time I saw him though.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> The agony of Jomthong and the triumph of Uchiyama:


Class


Lester1583 said:


> Watch Khaokor vs Luisito Espinosa.


The fight that caused the fall of the Berlin wall and an earthquake in San Fransico.
:hey
Shockwave went around the world only to hit him again after a delay


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

God damn what a fucking KO! Uchiyama a fucking G!

Uchiyama vs Miura 2 make that shit happen!! :ibutt


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Better shot of the KO towards the end.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Booom. Great knockout :happy


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Uchiyama doesn't seem to age. Still very sharp. Jomthong still has great tools for both boxing and MT, but he can't be like Samart and dabble in both, he'll have to let one go and completely focus on one or the other.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> God damn what a fucking KO! Uchiyama a fucking G!
> 
> Uchiyama vs Miura 2 make that shit happen!! :ibutt


I'm hoping for Salido in Tokyo. :bbb


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I'm hoping for Salido in Tokyo. :bbb


Both Uchiyama and Miura do horrible things to Salido at this point...

But I can see why you'd like to o see that tho! :lol: :yep


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Both Uchiyama and Miura do horrible things to Salido at this point...
> 
> But I can see why you'd like to o see that tho! :lol: :yep


Nah, I respect Salido and it was partly to piss you off when I ragged on him. He's a true Mexican warrior and I think its 60/40 if Uchiyama fights him.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Nah, I respect Salido and it was partly to piss you off when I ragged on him. He's a true Mexican warrior and I think its 60/40 if Uchiyama fights him.


He looked awful, awful against Martinez. Well, they both looked like shit. I would hate for Salido to fight Uchiyama at this point. Maybe if Salido moved up to 130 lbs. earlier he would've been 60/40. As of now, it's a mismatch. Salido's been in too many wars. He's ancient in boxing years.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Nah, I respect Salido and it was partly to piss you off when I ragged on him. He's a true Mexican warrior and I think its 60/40 if Uchiyama fights him.


:yep

Its all good, friend. :cheers

But nah, like Mex said, I think that fight would be a mismatch nowadays..

Salido's legs are shot to shit, you barely tap him and he goes down nowadays. I shudder to think what a flush right hand nuke by Uchiyama would do..


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> He looked awful, awful against Martinez. Well, they both looked like shit. I would hate for Salido to fight Uchiyama at this point. Maybe if Salido moved up to 130 lbs. earlier he would've been 60/40. As of now, it's a mismatch. Salido's been in too many wars. He's ancient in boxing years.





Zopilote said:


> :yep
> 
> Its all good, friend. :cheers
> 
> ...


I'll have to watch the Martinez fight but Uchiyama doesn't have too many problems facing boxers, its sluggers that he has problems with, and Salido is a first class slugger.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I'll have to watch the Martinez fight but Uchiyama doesn't have too many problems facing boxers, its sluggers that he has problems with, and Salido is a first class slugger.


Yeh I see what you're saying. I remember Miura giving him hell. He also had a few problems in his last fight before today's, against Perez if I remember correctly.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

What a fucking pasting! I've never seen a boxer go down like a slinky.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

For aesthetic value, you probably aren't going to do any better than that as far as 2015 KO's are concerned.

Also, Taguchi's performance on the undercard against Kwamthai is worth checking out.


----------

